# Touring Australia



## Demansiaphile (Apr 11, 2013)

During the summer my band went on our 1st Australian Tour. 
In my spare time I met up with a few friends from interstate and did a days herping. 

Also, if you're into Metal, check out Eternal Rest. 

First we hit up Vic. After playing a sweet gig a mate of mine who recently went to FNQ with me picked me up and we went back to his.

I met up with a few other members of this forum in the morning and we were off.




Christinus marmoratus by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Saproscincus mustelinus by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Tiliqua nigrolutea by J. Kelk, on Flickr





Tiliqua nigrolutea by J. Kelk, on Flickr

We walked a few good spots but no luck for our targets. We did see a snake dart off to some vegetation, I'm 90% sure it was a Copperhead. But that's how it goes. 

I flew home the next day. 

Next week we were scheduled to play in Sydney, I met up with a guy I've been herping with before earlier in 2012. We had great luck last time finding a Broadie. 



Hoplocephalus bungaroides by J. Kelk, on Flickr

I was just after a pair of geckos that are rather common. The resident phyllurus and thick tails. It was embarrassing that I hadn't found them before so this was something I needed to get out of the way.


It was a cold night and we weren't seeing much. We did spot a thickie though (thank god). 




Underwoodisaurus milii by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Underwoodisaurus milii by J. Kelk, on Flickr

It was getting late so I headed back to my old mans, met up with my band the next day and ripped out a set. 

We flew home and played our home town the next weekend. 
I had some free time so I went to a favourite spot of mine. 
My girlfriend and I saw the usual crap but we "spotted" something different too. 



Spotted Python (Antaresia maculosa) by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Spotted Python (Antaresia maculosa) by J. Kelk, on Flickr

Thanks 
Demansia freak


----------



## Shotta (Apr 11, 2013)

beautiful pics and eternal rest is awesome \m/


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 11, 2013)

That Broadie was a great find and a great pic  solar 17


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 11, 2013)

Love the spotted shots!


----------

